# (  -)   . .  .  2010
(    ) 
      . 
    ,   ,      (      ),     .      ... 
     ,   EXCEL  WORD,          ,  .      .     . 
,     ? 
 334  31.12.2009 .

----------


## .

** ,       ?  -     .
 334    -.   -  1-

----------

,  , ,    ,    ,    . ,   .       ,   ,       ,      . .  .      -  ?

- -     ,    EXCEL  WORD   ,  .

----------


## .

(  )      ,       .

----------

,  ,       (     ,   ),       **     ,    :

----------

. ,     .     .    ,   EXCEL,    ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## .

** ,   + .    ,   .     ,

----------

, ,   ,    .  :Confused: 
 ,   ,   ,    ,    ,      ,         ,       . ,   ,  ,    ,         .
 :yes:

----------


## yula58

-   12.01.2011 . ))
,  ,  . 3.2    2010      (    )    (   )?

----------

*yula58*,      .    ,    .     , ,    .      .    ? 
      ?

----------


## Girine

,     xls

----------

*Girine*, -,     . 
     ?   :Wow: 
    )))

----------


## yula58

,   .         )))

----------


## NataliaGor

: "       " -    ?   .    ...
  1-   . http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=106810

----------


## 2

-     ???  :Smilie:

----------


## svsan

- 7  ,  5 ,  40

----------


## svsan

,    : 
      ,    ,

----------


## geliebte

!
     -  6 ,       1 - .   ,  ...)))
 - ...
http://moscow.gks.ru/mal_biznes/webP...%80%D0%BC.aspx

----------


## Marish

.      . 
  ,    ?

----------

!         -:          ,      . ?   !

----------


## 5

.      ..    . ,        ,     .     2.      ,          ..     , ..         1 ,          :Frown:

----------


## svsan

> !         -:          ,      . ?   !


 -

----------

> 2.      ,          ..     , ..         1 ,


  :Frown: 
      L,     ? :Frown:

----------


## 5

.

1.             .
2.         . .        off-line    .
3.       . .
4.           (     )   e-mail     doronenkov@stat78.spb.ru

----------

,    05.02

----------


## svsan

01.04

----------

01  2011 .
    -   . ,   .       . .

----------


## svsan

> ,   .       .


  ,

----------

-     .        (    ).        ,         .               -   .  .     1,2    -.

----------


## svsan

,     ,   ,    
   ,

----------


## bespud

http://www.gks.ru/metod/unif-form.html

----------

!
,       ?

----------

...   ..    ,       74.84    ,      ..      ... -    ...  :EEK!: 
 ?

----------


## 5

**,     .

    .   3  21,        ,   ,   "0"?

----------


## SHLA MIMO

-  ...
http://petrostat.gks.ru/
   -  "" - "    " - " " " - 
 1.       off-line               off-line    .
 2.       ().    ,     xml     C:\Program Files\NIPIstatinform\ \Data (.   ).
 !!!
     ,    ... 
 .        - 346-20-54         -      ...
    e-mail      doronenkov@stat78.spb.ru

----------


## berkoot

http://msko.fsgs.ru/statrep/mp/Forms/AllItems.aspx

----------


## pol111

-  ?
   -


  Word   PDF
    ,   20 ,      -.

 - ?    ,      .

----------


## Matorka

!         -,         (    ,   ),       ,,   .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,           .?    ?

----------

, ,       " "?  , ,     .. .
     -        ,     (  ,   ,   ,    ..)
   ,   ()    -  -    (     -     -),     (      -   :Frown: ).        230   :Frown:  -   :Frown:

----------


## Storn

5000

----------

, ,    2  .         .    :              ,   ?

----------

, ,    2  .         .    :              ,   ?

----------


## tanyusha0909

> , ,       " "?  , ,     .. .
> (


        :1          .    ,    ,         .         ,           *       .* 

.

----------


## Lazy Sea

7      ,      ,   .
        ,     ,   2-3  .
  ,       ,      ,    !!!
         .

     ,          ,         .            .
          .     ,         .
 ,  ,    .
,  ? 

         ,         ,      .
    2003 ,           ...

----------


## 5

*Lazy Sea*,   :7: 
,         ,   ,     ,    -.
    , ,    ,    -  ,    - "!"
   - ?  ,   .     ,  .

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> *Lazy Sea*,  
> ,         ,   ,     ,    -.
>     , ,    ,    -  ,    - "!"
>    - ?  ,   .     ,  .


    ,            ..
 ,     -,        ,        ...  ,    :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

SHLA MIMO
 ?  :Smilie: ))
    .  .     ,  10 ,  ...

----------


## Bucom

> -,         (    ,   ),       ,,   .


 .   (   -)   ,    ,   - ( ,    ).        (   ,          ).        . , ,    .

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> SHLA MIMO
>  ? ))
>     .  .     ,  10 ,  ...


...          ()!!!!     ...            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...          ()!!!!     ...


..   ...

 -,            10,   :Smilie: ))


- :Smilie: ))

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> ))
> -))


   ....  :Wow: 

   : "   !!!  -  !!!  -      "
   -  ,    Exel-    -    ,   -         ... (  ,    -  !!! :yes: )    ,     ?...,   ,       -      (),    ,   -...    11 ...      92 + ...    ...  2-... - ...!!!

----------

,    .     .   ?     .

----------

1.       off-line               off-line    .

 2.       ().    ,     xml     C:\Program Files\NIPIstatinform\ \Data (.   ).

* 3.           .*
    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

1.             .

2.         . .        off-line    .

3.       . .

4.           (     )   e-mail     doronenkov@stat78.spb.ru

----------


## Lazy Sea

-      -     . .
  .
     .   - .
   .
   ,    .   ,    .

----------

.     4  ,   ?   .

----------

> 2003 ,           ...


,  ,        .....  :Wow:     2006     ,     .....

   -     ....
     -   (      )       ....            .....      .....   ,   ,            .....     ,  ......            ,      ? 
   .....      ,    .....      .  :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    -  :Smilie: ))

 ,     ,       :Smilie: ))
   ,   ,  ,          ,  .
   ,  --

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .     4  ,   ?   .


    ,     
    -    .

----------


## Matorka

> .   (   -)   ,    ,   - ( ,    ).        (   ,          ).        . , ,    .


 !    ,         ,         ,      ,        .

----------

,  ,    :   ,   ,       ? .

----------


## Lidysik

.  -  3.9,  33,34,35-         .            ,

----------


## Bucom

#49    :



> "...       (   ,          ).        . , ,    ."


 "   "  -      . .,      ,   (   )  . , . 39.       . (812) 3462054,    .    -



> ,         ,         ,      ,        .


   -  .   (-    -  - " "; ,  " ,  ").

----------

*Lazy Sea*. ,        .   ,       ?       .       "  ,          ".      ,       ,      Excele, .

----------

,         ?        Excel,      ,    ,     2-   ,       ( -   :Big Grin: )     ,   ,     ,  2 ,     -    . 
        .    .

----------

-   pdf   ,   .

----------


## KruE

-         ,

----------

,       ,  ,    .     ,    ,            .

----------


## m-gulsima-s@.mail.ru

,,      !

----------


## Bucom

> ,,      !


    ?

----------


## Tatiana F.

,   ,   .  ,   ,  :

1. 

2. 

3.   

 ?

----------


## kassperr_n



----------


## kassperr_n

, ,    3.10?    6%, ..        ,      ?    ?   :Frown:   ,   42 "     ",     ,   ..?

----------


## Tatiana F.

:

  3.10,  37-42

" ,  ,     37-42       ,       ,     (, , - , , ,     ..)."     ""  - ,   , .

,   ""  ,    "  "    :Frown:

----------

> (    ) 
>       . 
>     ,   ,      (      ),     .      ...


       25.               ,   .       .

----------

**,     ...  . 
    ?    ,    ,    ... 
,            :Frown:

----------

,  2    .          ,       . 
    .

----------

(   ,     ),         .     !!!             ?     ,    ?        .    .       .      ???    ?     ,     .  , , .      . , ,  !!!    !!!           !!!

----------


## .

> .     !!


  ,   ?  :Wink:   . 



> !!!


             .        .       :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> ""  - ,   , .


, .
-    . : - , -   . .       : 
- -> - 
- -> -
- -> -
- -> -
- -> -
 - ->  -

----------


## Bucom

> .  -  3.9,  33,34,35-         .            ,





> , ,    3.10?    6%, ..        ,      ?    ?    ,   42 "     ",     ,   ..?


     ?      .

----------

> -  6 ,       1 - .   ,  ...)))
> http://moscow.gks.ru/mal_biznes/webP...%80%D0%BC.aspx


      ?
     .. :Frown:

----------

.       ,    .

----------

> .       ,    .


    , , ?

  380 .   pdf
       .
 , 6   ,  .

----------

.     -      ,      -.

----------

10 ... ( 15 ))) )

 ..   :Frown:  

 ,       ..   ,     .

----------

,        ?     ,   .

----------

.   kbs2004@bk.ru

----------

> ,        ?


 !
    ,      Adobe Acrobat Reader,    Foxit Reader!

----------


## 700

!
 .  15           1      .   ,     .   .    2.      ..           2 ,  6       .     -              .

----------

[XLS]   -    EAO ru

----------


## Bucom

!  -   .   "" .

----------


## dddrug



----------


## Iri-na

, : . 3.2:      1 ((  5 (), .. 3    24     1  7, .. 5    40  ????

----------


## svsan

7,  5    40 (    )

----------


## Iri-na

!

----------


## dddrug

.        ,  ()     .        (      )
 :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> .        ,  ()     .        (      )


    (., #49),             .

----------


## dddrug

> (., #49),             .


    #11   ,     ,       ,  80%       11     .


------------------
stop trolling

----------


## Bucom

#100:
!                -,       ""    .    ""     .    ""           ""     .

----------


## dddrug

> #100:
> !                -,       ""    .    ""     .    ""           ""     .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Syndel

,     3, . 3.1  20  21.  ,  ..   ,  ,  ,  ,  .....

----------


## Bucom

> 3, . 3.1  20  21.


      :

----------


## Syndel

...   ,    1,5 ,   - 3?

----------

:       ?

----------


## 27

,    -.    3.10. ,    37,40  42.     ,        10  (,   20 ..)   37 ?            ?    -    ,     40 ?   42  -    .,   ..?

----------

:  3     ?     ""

----------


## kassperr_n

,   ,           :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

))  .  . -    ,      ?
 ,  , ,    ?

----------


## 27

,  ,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,  ,     ?


 , , ?      #104?   . ,  , :
  37     2010  , , , ,     ,  ,    ,   ..     (     ),     10 ""... 
  39 - 41   ()    (  )  (   ( 39)),   ( 40)     ( 41).
   ,             ,   ,     39 - 41    ,     ,  , ,  ,        ."
...  .. ,          ?

----------

> :       ?


, , !

----------


## 33

!   !     ,   ,       .
,     ,  .1,2, ?    ., .

----------


## MarusiaME

!
     -.
,    .
         ...   .,           .     - :
        XML      - (   -   ).   -    !
     ..             ,     ! "  ,    ,     !       !"  ,   -          ...    :" !!!       ,         !  ..."

! ,     -     .,         "   "      .

----------


## MarusiaME

:

1.7  
doronenkov@stat78.spb.ru.      . 

http://petrostat.gks.ru/statrep/Stat...1/Forms/2.aspx

----------

> :       ?


  -     .

   -,      :
    ( ).       ,      . 
     ,         ,       .    .    ,    .
-,   -     , ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## :)

,     " " -     -       ,    .   ?

----------

1   - ???      ?

----------

. 
 -:    ml? 
 :   -      ,       ,      .  ??

----------


## :)

> ,     " " -     -       ,    .   ?


   -    ,      -     ...

----------


## C

-?

----------


## Bucom

> -?


         :
    ,        ,   13.19        30.12.2001  195-,    3     13.05.92  2761-1 "        "

----------


## Bucom

> -    ,      -     ...


  "  ",      .     .   - ,   -   () - .

----------


## :)

,   .     7     ,      -  -  .    - -          -

----------


## Marlena

???????

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     .      10,    .
   .
        ,                 .        ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ???????


 ,   ,          .
 ,     ,        ,      ...

----------


## _24rus

1      
   - ,   .   1 .    .        ,

----------


## MR

(/) ,  ,     -   "  1 ", ,   ,      ,  ,  .   1 ,  ,   ?    ,   ....? , ,  ...

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ....?


 .     ,         .

----------

,  2010      (     3.5,  27).     "      " ( 3.10,  42),    ,      "  " ( 37)  " "   ""?

 :Smilie:

----------

,   ? ,..

----------


## Bucom

-       .               :
  - (..      )
 #49 
  -XLS - (..      )
 #71 

#116    #127 
   -  -  #56 
   #123 
      #101 
,           .

----------

.  .   ,     ,     ? ,    "          1 ?"   :Wow:     ,       .  ,        .     !!!!!!   !!!          :EEK!: 31   !!!!!!

----------


## 88

-.   44  4.   ?      .

----------

*88*,              ? 01  02    ?

----------


## 88

,      . 3   4   .  5    3  4,      6  .

----------

*88*,     3)

----------


## Quein

,   -       ()?    ,    ,    ,     ?

----------


## DPr

?    ?
 ,       ,    ?

----------


## Trolley

.:       . , ,      ,   !

----------


## Zveruga

.       .        .  !  ,           ,      .

----------


## DPr

,   :
1.      ?     ,    
2.   37    ?     ,          ?
3.  1  2   ?

----------


## olvladkob

(1601305),      ,     !!!!!!!!!

----------

- ?     ,  .

----------


## lena040481

> - ?     ,  .


 ....  ....,  , ,     xml?

----------


## Bucom

> (1601305),      ,     !!!!!!!!!


     !   常       #134.  (  )   ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

( )    (  ),     8  .  :yes: 
. .

----------


## 333

,    
  ?    20  word  PDF. ,  -    ,      .
    (    ...
      !

----------


## JIENA

,   ,   ?

----------


## Alisa@.ru

!     ,   ,     ((((.   ,    , ,       .    ,   ,        .   , ,    ,      ,     .     ,   "  ". ,  ,      .       ,      .

----------


## Bucom

> ,  ,      .       ,      .


.       ,     .

----------


## Alisa@.ru

))). "", ,  ,      ))).  ,       .  ,       ,              .))))

----------


## Bucom

> ,       .  ,       ,              .


,   (         -  "" ).   -  -       .

----------

> -  -       .


   ""?  -   .

  :



> ""     
>      ""     .


-     ;
  ,  ,   ,    #11  #71

----------


## Bucom

> ""?  -   .


     xls (    ),     -       . ,    (pdf).

----------


## Alisa@.ru

(((.


> -  "" )


.   ,       .  ,               ,       ,        ,        .

----------


## mizeri

> ,        .     !!!!!!   !!!         31   !!!!!!


    ,       ,     31.03   .   ,            .




> " ,  ,     37-42       ,       ,     (, , - , , ,     ..)." 
> ,   ""  ,    "  "


    .       ,       "".       6%   .          ,      ,      ,      .      ,            ,     ,          .




> .        .


   ,        ,     .            ?          ? -  ,           .

----------


## mizeri

(    ):

 2:     ,    ,       .

:          ,        ,       . 

 6:    ,    ,   ,   .

:           (  ),      ,  ,   ,           .

 10:    () ,        ,    3.10       (, ).     :    .

: ,    ,      (.    ,     31.05.2010 206).

----------

...

            ,   ()    .   ,         (    ), ,       .  .         ! 

          .  ,      ,    ,       .  ,         ,          .

     .       "      . ....  *** ".
  : "      ***       , ....  1        ...  ,             ,          - 2011 ".

      ,           . ,      .    .

    !    ,    . ,    ,    .   ,           .  , ,    .    . 

    ..  ,  ..   ,      ,     , ,    .    ,         .

    ,        .       ,        ...

----------

.

      (     ):
   ,      (      -   ,    ,     ,   ...) ,     ,   ,     -  .

 ...        .     .   ,      .

----------


## DRTC

, .. ,     ,     ??

 :Frown:

----------


## murvuz

> , .. ,     ,     ??


 ,     .
  .   - .
,      (8 ).          (6 ).     .

----------

01-06-11.
   ...    /    /.   - ,    -    ... 
 ?

----------

**,    ,    ,     .   ,    :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> ...    -    ...


   ,      .   
., ., #101 .
,   ""    . -    .     ( )   (    ).   -    ,  "",       .
   ..     #134 .

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> .
> [/URL]


    ...  :yes:       5 ,     ...

----------


## Bucom

,  ,   -   .   .   .

----------

?
2 ?

----------


## Omelena

,        ,       ?               ,  ,

----------

,     ,  ,    -  .    ?

,        - !   - ,   " ".

 - 2   ?

----------

.       .      ....  :Abuse:  http://petrostat.gks.ru/statrep/StatNab/default.aspx

----------

